# HD4870 Problem



## Alucaard (20. September 2008)

Hallo,

wie schon im Titel genannt habe ich ein Problem mit meiner Brandneuen Grafikkarte von Sapphire HD4870.
Der Fehler äußert sich so das ich mich ganz normal in WoW einloggen kann und auch so um die 5-10 min. spielen kann doch dann kommt der freeze und entweder schwarzer bildschirm oder auch mal verpixelter bzw. neu auch orange.

Da ich den gleichen Fehler bzw. Fehlerbild schon hatte und zwar vor dieser Karte die eigentlich die Umtauschkarte ist werd ich langsam stutzig.
Der Fehler tritt nur bei WoW auf bei Hellgate London oder aber Warhammer gibt es keine Schwierigkeiten.

Die Temperatur des Systems und der Grafikkarte liegt bei Herstellerangabe soll heißen komplett System bei 30 ° C und Grafikkarte bei 69 -70 ° C.
Die neuesten Treiber sind vorhanden und mit genug Strom wird das ganze auch durch ein Brandneues Netzteil versorgt.

Speichertests sind durch und gaben keinerlei Resultate auch habe ich meine alte Grafikkarte 8800GT eingebaut da lief das ganze wie ein Duracel Hase.

Systemdaten im Überblick:

Prozessor:         AMD 64 X2 5000+
Speicher RAM:   4 GB Corsair Speicher
Grafikkarte:      Sapphire HD 4870
Netzteil:            Coba Nitrox 600+ Watt
Betriebssystem: Windows Vista Ultimate 64 Bit Version

Joa also ich hab kein Plan mehr was ich noch machen könnte 2 mal ne defekte Grafikkarte mit dem gleichen Fehlerbild ist denke ich unwahrscheinlich also falls ihr noch Ideen habt ran damit.


----------



## aseari (20. September 2008)

Also, da das Netzteil ein NoName NT ist, könnte es sein, dass die Karte nicht genug Strom bekommt. NoNames haben immer eine geringere Lebensdauer und eine geringere Effizienz als MarkenNTs. Dementsprechend könnte es sein, dass die Karte nicht genug Saft bekommt.

Da das System mit einer 8800GT, die weniger Strom frisst, funktioniert, ist das NT sehr wahrscheinlich der Übeltäter. Könnte aber auch irgendein Problem mit WoW sein, da der Fehler eben nur in WoW auftritt. Hast du schonmal die repair.exe ausgeführt und geschaut, ob WoW ein Problem hat?


----------



## Alucaard (20. September 2008)

Hmm das Netzteil ist kein No Name das hat alle Schikanen was man sich nur denken und ich habe es auch geholt damit die Karte genug Saft bekommt.
Also schließe ich das Netzteil mal aus denn auch der Fachmann bei der Sapphire Hotline meinte das Teil reicht dicke.


----------



## xTaR (20. September 2008)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Hmm das Netzteil ist kein No Name das hat alle Schikanen was man sich nur denken und ich habe es auch geholt damit die Karte genug Saft bekommt.
> Also schließe ich das Netzteil mal aus denn auch der Fachmann bei der Sapphire Hotline meinte das Teil reicht dicke.



Doch es ist Noname. Gute NT Hersteller sind zb :

- BeQuiet!
- Enermax ( derzeit die Netzteile mit der besten Energieeffizienz , zwischen 81 und 89% )
- Corsair 
- Thermaltake

Super Flower kann man auch nehmen , die haben aber auch 80 Plus.


----------



## HeaD87 (20. September 2008)

hm, ich denk ma das dein netzteil zu schlecht ist, ist halt nen nonname ding


----------



## aseari (20. September 2008)

Hm hab grad mal gegooglet und bin auf einen Wirkungsgrda von >82% gestoßen.


----------



## Klos1 (20. September 2008)

Das liegt nicht am Netzteil, sondern an der Karte. Da gab es bei sapphire dicke Probleme. Alle die davon betroffen waren, schilderten das gleiche, wie du es schilderst. Schick die Karte zurück und lass dir eine Powercolor, MSI oder was weiß ich schicken. Bei Sapphire läufst du Gefahr, daß du nochmals eine mit fehlerhaften Bios bekommst.

P.S. Jedes NoName-Netzteil mit 600 Watt würde eine 4870er mühelos schaffen. Das steht für mich völlig außer Frage.


----------



## Todesschleicher (20. September 2008)

aseari schrieb:


> Hm hab grad mal gegooglet und bin auf einen Wirkungsgrda von >82% gestoßen.


Herstellerangabe oder von einem renommierten Tester bewiesen?


----------



## xTaR (20. September 2008)

> P.S. Jedes NoName-Netzteil mit 600 Watt würde eine 4870er mühelos schaffen. Das steht für mich völlig außer Frage.



Ich habs nicht nachgeprüft , aber nein. Das Netzteil hat zwar genug Power um die Karte zu befeuern , aber es hat kaum Stabilität.


----------



## Klos1 (20. September 2008)

Ich habe schon unzählige Rechner für Bekannte und Freunde zusammengebastelt. Oft kam dabei ein Billignetzteil zum Einsatz. Hatte ehrlich gesagt noch nie Probleme damit.
Auch wenn ich das obige Netzteil nicht kenne, so behaupte ich weiterhin, daß es niemals am Netzteil liegt, außer es handelt sich um einen Defekt.

Es gibt verdammt viele Komplettangebote an Rechner, die trotz Billignetzteil eine Highend-Grafikkarte verbaut haben. Die laufen schließlich auch alle.
Auch Billignetzteile werden gewissen Tests unterzogen und ein 600 Watt Netzteil wird nun mal für Highend-Komponenten verwendet.

Das ein günstiges Netzteil nicht den Wirkungsgrad eines Enermax oder was weiß der Geier was erreicht ist klar. Das eine 4870er Ati nicht genug Strom bekommt, welche an einem
600 Watt Netzteil angeschlossen ist und sei es noch so billig, halte ich für ein Gerücht. 

Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren, falls jemand einen derartigen Fall belegen kann. Das möchte ich aber dann wirklich schwarz auf weiß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. September 2008)

Habe mich jetzt mal ein bisschen über das Netzteil informiert. Das Ding ist wahrlich kein Billignetzteil und es ist sogar sehr stabil.

Ihr solltet euch mal besser über das Produkt informieren, bevor ihr euch über das Netzteil ausläßt. Das ist nicht das Netzteil schlechthin, aber bestimmt auch alles andere als ein Billigprodukt und
für eine 4870 nicht nur ausreichend, sondern sogar überdimensioniert.


----------



## Alucaard (20. September 2008)

Also was heißt das jetzt für mich das ich wieder zu meinem Händler gehn muss der mich sicher blöde anschaut wenn ich ihm sage ich will von nem anderen Hersteller ne Karte.
Und das nur wegen 1 Programm .... Hmm ich glaube der würde mich zur Sau machen wenn ich das so sage.

Aber werde es trotzdem mal versuchen das ist ja jetzt schon die Umtauschkarte der eigentlich gekauften bei ATI / Sapphire Produkt beide mit dem selben Fehlerbild irgendwie schon verdammt seltsam.

Ahja wie gesagt Billig und Schlecht ist das Netzteil was ich zur Zeit verwende keineswegs es ist vlt. wie schon erwähnt sogar überdimensioniert aber besser luft nach oben als das die luft ausgeht.
Hmm und ich hatte vorher ein BeQuiet geschichte drinnen diese lief sehr viel unstabiler bin da also mit dem Netzteil sehr zufrieden.

Edit:

Habe eben nochmal die Treiber komplett gelöscht und nochmal mit Driver Sweeper gereinigt.
Karte neu aufgesetzt und schwupps Problem besteht weiterhin nur in WoW.....


----------



## Wagga (21. September 2008)

Versuch dein glück beim Händler und lass sie gegen einen Umtauschen von einem
anderen Hersteller.
z.B.: Club3D,Gainward Leadtek je nach dem oder Asus.

Mit meiner Club3D 450 bin ich (bis jetzt) sehr zufrieden.

Ich erinnere mich an eine ATI 9800 Pro von Sapphire die gerade mal ein Jahr hielt.
Die NVIDIA dagegen von CLub 3D wurde nur wegen Leistung ausgetauscht nicht wegen defekt.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (21. September 2008)

Ich sage es nochmal, dieses Problem ist bei den Sapphire allgemein bekannt. Im Internet findest du ganze Foren voll, jeder beschreibt das gleiche wie du. Es waren auch einige dabei, bei denen das zweite Exemplar auch diesen Fehler aufwies. Laß sie gegen eine andere Marke tauschen.


----------



## HeaD87 (21. September 2008)

hau einfach ein bios einer anderen marke drauf (msi, powercolor zb) und dann müsste es doch gehen wenns laut klos ein bios fehler ist
welches bios drauf ist ist im endeffekt egal, alle non oc karten laufen ja mit gleichem takt und gleicher lüfterdrehzahl
also einfach anderes bios drauf spielen


----------



## Alucaard (21. September 2008)

Joa könnte neues Bios drauf machen hab mir das auch schon überlegt nur wenn da auch nur nen winzigkeit schiefgeht ist der händler nicht mehr verpflichtet die Karte zurückzunehmen.
Also werd ich mich als "DAU" wohl eher nicht an nen Biosflash wagen.
Ich werds wohl gegen nen Club3d Karte morgen tauschen dann dürfte es laufen und ich hab meine Garantie immer noch sicher.

Hab mich auch nochmal notgedrungerweise bissel im I-Net schlau gemacht das Problem ist wohl rein Bios lastig und betrifft 2 Hersteller A Sapphire und B Poworcolor bei beiden werden dieselben fehlermeldungen geschildert mit eben den Biosversionen mit Screenshots, Tempmessungen etc..
Liegt wohl daran das bei 3D Anwendung der GPU nicht mehr gekühlt wird und eben zu heiß wird und das ganze sich schütz und abschaltet.
Hatte mich halt nur auf meinen Händler verlassen wo es nur positives gab und da ich noch nie mit Sapphire solche Probleme hatte hab ich da nicht weiternachgeschaut war dann wohl ein Fehler.

Naja kann da nur sagen pfui Sapphire und die konsequenz ist auch klar 2te Karte geht zurück und von eben Sapphire wird keine mehr geholt.


----------



## Alucaard (22. September 2008)

So nochmal Update

War heut nochmal bei Händler und habe die Karte gegen ein PowerColor Produkt getauscht bekommen da sonst nix vorrätig mehr war außer Sapphire.
Händler war schon etwas murrig das er wieder ne Karte bekommt aber schön ists wenn sowas innerhalb der 14 Tage Rückgabe passiert.
Die Neue Karte funktioniert einwandfrei die Temperatur ist geringer und was seltsam ist diese zieht sehr viel weniger Strom.

Im Vergleich zog die Alte Karte von Sapphire unter Vollast 55-58 A die neue von PowerColor allerdings nur 33-35 A.
Auch wird die GPU deutlich weniger belastet was 2D/3D Programme angeht.

Und Klos hatte da wohl recht denn beide Sapphire Karten hatten das Bios was wohl defekt zu sein scheint einsehbar beich TechPowerUp (da gibt es zwei Bios Versionen beide male hatte ich die ältere Version).
Mit der PowerColor ists Up to Date und das ganze läuft wie nix.

Werd das Ganze nochmal nem Härtetest unterziehn und ein Paar Programme wie Crysis etc. bissel ausgiebiger zocken aber denke das haut so hin.


----------



## ViRo2003 (5. Oktober 2008)

Also um eure Diskussion zwecks Netzteil endgültig zu beenden, ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meiner Sapphire HD 4870, von wegen im Spiel aufhängen mit lustigem Pixel-Schirm etc, und habe nen 650W beQuiet Straight Power Netzteil, welches die Graka auch ausreichend versorgt!!!

Ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich mit der KArte, da ich dachte das es nur ein Treiber-Problem wäre!!!
Ich werde euren Ratschlag beherzigen und morgen auch mal meinen Computerhändler aufsuchen, wegens umtausch der Karte!!!

Danke


----------



## lakiller (5. Oktober 2008)

es ist schon ewig bekannt das das bios schuld ist, bei sapphire neues bios runterladen (garantie bleibt sogar erhalten) und die grafikpracht genießen


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2008)

Oder erst keine Sapphire kaufen


----------



## Daibola (6. Oktober 2008)

Wegen Netzteil, habe den etwas kleineren Bruder von dem Netzteil des TE und es ist echt saugut das Netzteil. Meins hatte damals knappe 90 € gekostet und ist auf Quad-SLI ausgelegt mit einer Amperezahl von knappen 38A bei 550W. Das vom TE ist ja sogar noch ein bissl besser.

Zum Problem....würde sagen, dass die Grafikkarte eher defekt ist...hört sich fast schon nach Überhitzung an.


----------



## Ditrion (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Habe ein nagelneues Enermax 660W Netzteil und die 
gleichen Probs in WOW mit der HD4870 von Saphire  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liegt zu 1000000% nicht am Netzteil 

Crysis und alles läuft super...

Nur bei WoW hab ich alle halben Stunden ca. einen dicken Pixelsalat in allen Farben.

Was noch interessant ist - mein Mitbewohner hat die Saphire 4870 X2  und hat überhaupt keine Probs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse

Philipp


----------



## Ditrion (6. Oktober 2008)

Habe gerade meinen Händler angerufen. Er flasht kein Bios ^^ Er giebt mir eine neue Karte!

Jetzt weis ich nicht.. soll ich mir die gleiche nochmal geben lassen.... kein Plan bin kein MSI Fan 

Überlege entweder HD4870 X2 oder doch auf die guten alten Nvidia 260 odeer 280 zurück zugreifen.


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2008)

_Wenn schon ne "POWER" Karte dann die X2 , find ich zumindest._


----------



## lakiller (6. Oktober 2008)

da gibts nen ellenlagen thread auf computerbase oder so, inzwischen ist klar das es bei nem bios ab nem gewissen datum (ich glaub juli) n falsches bios gab, inzwischen hat sapphire neues bios mit dems geht


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ditrion schrieb:


> Habe gerade meinen Händler angerufen. Er flasht kein Bios ^^ Er giebt mir eine neue Karte!
> 
> Jetzt weis ich nicht.. soll ich mir die gleiche nochmal geben lassen.... kein Plan bin kein MSI Fan
> 
> Überlege entweder HD4870 X2 oder doch auf die guten alten Nvidia 260 odeer 280 zurück zugreifen.



Hol dir am besten eine GTX260. Habe mir selber kürzlich auch eine 4870 von Powercolor geholt und nur Probleme damit. Als Betriebssystem wollte ich Vista 64bit verwenden. Kaum mach ich den Cata drauf, geht nichts mehr. Reboot-Schleifen und Bluescreens sind die Folge. Kann machen was ich will, bekomme es einfach nicht hin. Kurzzeitig dachte ich schon, es geht, aber heut fing wieder alles an. 

Mach ich den Treiber wieder runter, geht alles perfekt. Habe inzwischen die alte Geforce wieder eingebaut gehabt und keine Probleme gehabt.
Alles lief wunderbar. Jetzt im Moment versuche ich gerade mit Vista 32bit mein Glück. Bin ja mal gespannt.

Trotzdem überlege ich mir, ob ich die Karte nicht wieder zurückbringen soll. Bin echt enttäuscht, was die Treiberqualität von Ati angeht.
Zum Schluß ließ sich der Dreck nicht mal mehr entfernen.


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2008)

_Oh @ Klos , das ist nicht schön :-/ Dann wird´s mit deinen Spieletests ja nichts.. ich weiss immernoch nicht was ich mir für ne Karte hole -_-_


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ne, aus lustig spielen und testen wurde leider nichts heute Unter Vista 32bit kam im übrigen der gleiche Fehler. Werde jetzt dann mal das Bios flashen.
Keine Ahnung, was ich sonst noch machen soll. Wie gesagt, kaum hab ich die 8800 GTS wieder drin, funktioniert alles tadellos. Der Bluescreen verweist eindeutig auf den Cataclyst, auch Windows meldet Probleme, die durch den Cata verursacht werden. Kommen auch Bildfehler beim hochbooten.

Und dabei dachte ich gestern schon, ich hätte es hinbekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt schon längst Warhammer zocken...grrrr


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2008)

_Hm , das schreckt mich ein wenig ab , wollte eigentlich die Power der 4870 geniessen :-/_


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Tja, ich auch

Und Warhammer Online war auch ein Genuß gestern, als es mal lief wohlgemerkt. Die Mehrleistung der 4870 gegenüber der 8800 GTS war deutlich spürbar. Aber das hilft mir im Moment leider auch nicht


----------



## painschkes (6. Oktober 2008)

_Ich drück dir auf jeden fall die Daumen das du es hinkriegst , wünsch ich dir!_


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2008)

So! Das Bios F9 von Gigabyte hat das Problem anscheinend gelöst. Hoffentlich reiß ich meinen Mund da nicht zu früh auf, aber bisher geht es. Wie es aussah, hatte das Mainboard dicke Probleme mit der Graka. 

Und jetzt habe ich auch schon ein neues Problem. Der vordere Lüfter meines neuen Gehäuses fing auf einmal völlig unvermittelt an zu rattern.
Irgendwer meint es heute nicht gut mit mir. Naja, muss ich mir halt morgen einen Ersatzlüfter kaufen in der Stadt. 

Bei nem nagelneuen Gehäuse trotzdem eine Frechheit.


----------



## Morin (6. Oktober 2008)

hi, 

was für ein Mainboard hast du den ? Damit ich beim Kauf drauf achten kann ^^

Das mit dem Lüfter ist ja wirklich ne Frechheit O.o.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir das Gigabyte P45 DS4 geholt. Unter der Bios-Revision, in der es ausgeliefert wird, macht es nur Probleme. Aber mit dem F9 bisher nun alles tadellos. Hoffe es bleibt so. Ansonsten ist es ja echt nice.
Nettes Bios mit vielen Features und die Kühlung scheint auch ganz okay zu sein.


----------



## Ditrion (7. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch Vista 64 Bit

Graka Bios Update gemacht und alles passt. 

Bin jetzt voll zufrieden mit der Saphire HD4870. 

Grüsse


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2008)

_Oh , mal was positives *g* 

Naja , ich hab ja noch bis zum ende der Woche Zeit zu überlegen.. :-)_


----------



## Morin (7. Oktober 2008)

so hab mein System bestellt, mit dem Asus P5Q Pro, hoffe mal da treffen nicht solche Probleme auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## DonuteatermaN (8. Oktober 2008)

Morin schrieb:


> so hab mein System bestellt, mit dem Asus P5Q Pro, hoffe mal da treffen nicht solche Probleme auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ich hab auch das P5Q Pro und ne 4870, und so richtige Probleme gibts nicht, nur das WoW bei mir auf höchsten Einstellungen teils starke Ruckler hat, was ich doch angesichts der Tatsache das nichmal Crysis so sehr ruckelt sehr komisch finde. Aber diese Ruckler kommen und gehen, ist also nicht so schlimm,doch schon ein wenig irritierend^^.
Ansonsten läuft das System aber super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ditrion (8. Oktober 2008)

> Graka Bios Update gemacht und alles passt.



 Anfangs ist bei mir Crysis auch besser gelaufen als WoW. 

Nach dem Update rennt WoW einfach himmlisch. Das biosupdate giebts bei Sapphire zu holen. Wenn ihr euch das selber nicht traut zu machen wendet euch einfach an euren Computershop. (ihr braucht ja auch ein Floppi um dieses einzuspielen)

Sie haben bei den neuen Bios auch was mit den Lüfter gemacht damit die Graka nicht zu heis wird.

Fazit: 

Sapphire Radeon HD4870 für den Preis von 220€ hat echt ein geiles Preisleistungsverhältnis. Trotz Anfangsschwierigkeiten wegen fehlerhaften Bios bin ich jetzt froh mir nicht eine teurere Nvidia gekauft zu haben.  

Kann ich nun doch weiter empfehlen.


----------

